# What to use for the 3rd handle...



## healeydays (Feb 27, 2013)

I picked up a set of small cutters from Dema and he had one of them with a handle on it, and I need to do the other 2 which he has graciously offered to cut for me so all 3 match in style. 

He had done a nice handle with a walnut sandwich with a strip of maple in the middle (see picture) and I am going to use some of my spotted European Beech with a cherry strip for one of the handles, but I am looking for something interesting, but reasonably priced (as the costs are starting to get to me and I haven't even turned my 1st pen yet), for the 3rd. Burl would be nice, but it needs to be strong as a lathe tool handle and unique looking. 

Have any ideas? 
They need to be 2 pieces equal to 15ish x 2 1/2 x 1 each

Mike B


----------



## RusDemka (Feb 27, 2013)

Mike, any burl handle will work, it just needs extra work to reinforce it, like a pipe inside the handle running along the whole handle..
and turn a pen already, you have the mini square/radius tool,


----------



## healeydays (Feb 27, 2013)

But I'm shipping it back to you so you. 

I should be able to setup the lathe this weekend if the honeydo list isn't too long.


----------



## RusDemka (Feb 27, 2013)

healeydays said:


> But I'm shipping it back to you so you.
> 
> I should be able to setup the lathe this weekend if the honeydo list isn't too long.



Lol ok


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 27, 2013)

I will post a persimmon crotch today that might fit your needs.


----------



## healeydays (Feb 27, 2013)

That could be nice.


----------



## healeydays (Feb 27, 2013)

Folks,

Someone mentioned Koa wood as a handle to me. Has anyone ever tried turning Koa and how would it hold up as a handle?

Mike B


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 27, 2013)

Small piece is too small I think-so I had to go to the stash-look close there are some checks in the crotch. I do not think they both fit in a game box but a game box full of persimmon with this large piece $40 inc shipping. Might have to trim it a bit- oh it is 2" thick.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 27, 2013)

I know- no pics :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:

[attachment=19271]

[attachment=19272]

[attachment=19273]


----------



## healeydays (Feb 27, 2013)

I like, but let me check on that Koa 1st? Should have an answer back by early evening...


----------



## RusDemka (Feb 27, 2013)

geez, no pressure on me to NOT screw anything up... am i going to get a practice piece LOL :wacko1:


----------



## healeydays (Feb 27, 2013)

Maybe...

Got that duplicator running yet?

New monkey wrench in the whole thing. Wife called, someone just dropped off a couple pieces of 8/4 hickory at the house. Might have to do Hickory for one of them...


----------



## RusDemka (Feb 27, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Got that duplicator running yet?
> 
> New monkey wrench in the whole thing. Wife called, someone just dropped off a couple pieces of 8/4 hickory at the house. Might have to do Hickory for one of them...



Stuff glued up last night, should have it ready tonight, I need to turn some handles so I will test it...


----------



## RusDemka (Feb 27, 2013)

How come no one ever dropps wood off at my house lol


----------



## healeydays (Feb 27, 2013)

Eagan, MN...

This was the guy who I got the Spotted European Beech from. He told my wife he owed me some for a lead I gave him and figured I'd find a use for it. Wife wasn't overly happy...


----------



## healeydays (Feb 27, 2013)

Folks,

Thanks for the offers, but it looks like the Koa is available and is being sent to me. I'm thinking maple center piece with Koa and it's between the E Beech and the Hickory for the other.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 27, 2013)

RusDemka said:


> How come no one ever dropps wood off at my house lol



From what I've seen, the mailman has been dropping wood off at your house quite frequently...:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------

